# Ryanair bags



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Has anyone noticed if Ryanair has changed the size of there cabin bags? I know Easyjet have just announced a new size but had not heard anything from Ryanair. Just printed boarding passes for trip to UK and size seems smaller ??


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

It's 55x40x20 which is the same as it's been for a long time I think. I have a bag by Flylite Lightweight Luggage Solutions which is made to exactly those dimensions.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Glancing at the Easyjet site the new size is the Ryanair size. Unless you upgrade your seat then it's larger.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Ryanair's hand luggage parameters



> Each passenger (excluding infants) is permitted to carry one piece (in total) of cabin baggage on board (free of charge). It should weigh no more than 10kg and not exceed the maximum dimensions of 55cm x 40cm x 20cm.


Easyjet's hand luggage parameters



> bring ONE slightly smaller bag no bigger than 50 x40 x 20cm including handles and wheels and we’ll guarantee it will travel with you either in the overhead locker or, if necessary, under the seat in front of you.
> 
> You can still choose to bring ONE slightly bigger bag up to the maximum size of 56 x 45 x 25cm including handles and wheels, but on some busy flights your bag may have to go into the hold.


There is no weight limit as long as you can lift it into the overhead locker on your own.

So not much of a change really.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

stevelin said:


> Hi Has anyone noticed if Ryanair has changed the size of there cabin bags? I know Easyjet have just announced a new size but had not heard anything from Ryanair. Just printed boarding passes for trip to UK and size seems smaller ??


I always fly British Airways. Never a worry about the bags I take and in the cabin I have a small case and a computer


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> I always fly British Airways. Never a worry about the bags I take and in the cabin I have a small case and a computer


and you can take a reasonably sized hold-baggage, free of charge! Often, by the time you taken into account all the add-ons to the basic fare of the Budget airlines plus the fact that they often use out-of-the way airports that you have to get to and from, the non-budget airlines work out either as cheap or even cheaper.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I was looking at flights into Barcelona yesterday. From what little I can tell Ryanair uses a different airport and the way into the city is €22. The other airlines go into the main airport and there might even be a free shuttle. Factor in the hold bag and the shuttle and Ryanair ends up the same or more money.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree not over keen on Ryanair but they are the only one's who flies into Bournemouth only 10 minutes from family instead of 3/4hr to Gatwick !


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> and you can take a reasonably sized hold-baggage, free of charge! Often, by the time you taken into account all the add-ons to the basic fare of the Budget airlines plus the fact that they often use out-of-the way airports that you have to get to and from, the non-budget airlines work out either as cheap or even cheaper.


BA don't fly either to or from the airports I prefer to use. Ryanair does, as do Germanwings. In recent years I have flown more with Germanwings, especially since Ryanair seem to constantly change their timetable to times that don't suit me, there is often little difference in price and it's far more civilized!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

stevelin said:


> I agree not over keen on Ryanair but they are the only one's who flies into Bournemouth only 10 minutes from family instead of 3/4hr to Gatwick !


Ryanair from Bournemouth to Malaga is only seasonal. They stopped flying through the winter months last year. Not only that, but last year they wer more expensive than BA from Gatwick when I tried to book for my family.

Ryanair is a good airline. They are profitable which proves they are good at what they do. Now, talking of cheap airlines, there is a new kid on the block, so to speak offering cheap flights. That is Norwegian Air Shuttle.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In July BA start a service from London City to Granada direct which will be much better that LHR to Granada via Madrid or Ryan/Squeezyjet Stansted to Málaga. Málaga is 250km each way from home whereas Granada is only an hour. Another advantage with Granada is you are out bags collected in ten minutes and check-in is only 20mins before take off. From passport control at Granada to the car is two minutes rather than the kilometre hike at Málaga.

Should I ever feel the need to fly to Britain again, I'll be using BA GRX to LCY (direct) o GRX to LHR (via Madrid).


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> In July BA start a service from London City to Granada direct which will be much better that LHR to Granada via Madrid or Ryan/Squeezyjet Stansted to Málaga. Málaga is 250km each way from home whereas Granada is only an hour. Another advantage with Granada is you are out bags collected in ten minutes and check-in is only 20mins before take off. From passport control at Granada to the car is two minutes rather than the kilometre hike at Málaga.
> 
> Should I ever feel the need to fly to Britain again, I'll be using BA GRX to LCY (direct) o GRX to LHR (via Madrid).


With respect, it may have improved, but we used to fly to Granada from Gatwick with Monarch. Once landed you are off the plane and in the terminal in minutes, but if you are waiting for baggage, it took a long time. Granada can only handle a maximum of three planes on arrival and there are few handlers. Saying that, it s a fantastic airport. It is small, less crowded and relaxing. I could fly either Granada or Malaga. The cost is a factor. I fly every time with BA from Malaga. The planes BA are flying to Granada are smaller, less than 100 passengers per flight and so far on the flights I've looked at, Granada has been dearer.
If cost was not an object, I'd fly Granada every time!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

NickZ said:


> I was looking at flights into Barcelona yesterday. From what little I can tell Ryanair uses a different airport and the way into the city is €22. The other airlines go into the main airport and there might even be a free shuttle. Factor in the hold bag and the shuttle and Ryanair ends up the same or more money.


Some Ryanair flights do go to Barcelona airport, but a lot also go to Girona which is the one you mention.

Unless it's very recent, there's no free shuttle from BCN airport to the centre. There is a free shuttle between terminals though. You can get a train to Sants though: one every half an hour, takes about 20 mins. There's also the aerobus but I've never used that as it's more expensive.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

IIRC the free shuttle was to a train station? Which would be fine for me since I want to catch the train.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Continuing the thread drift...!

Granada-London City-Granada using BA sounds good on paper but... 

Onward travel to / from LCY is a nightmare using public transport. To get to any of the major London main line rail stations involves a trip on the Docklands Light Railway then a change to the tube and how ever many changes you need to make on the tube system. Dragging a suitcase and hand baggage around the tube system is no joke at the best of times but during the rush hours I would suggest is not for the faint hearted... 

LCY is designed first and foremost as a businessman's airport, and even more specifically as the City of London Airport. If you live in North or East London or South Essex then great but anywhere else makes for logistics and cost problems. 

Since Monarch so rudely and abruptly pulled the LGW-GRX-LGW service back in 2007, we have tended to use Flybe's SOU-AGP service as an alternative but this year Flybe have done the dirty on their customers on this route by messing around with the timetable and jacking up the fares by almost 40%. 

I was hoping to make use of this new service since we live just 20 minutes from GRX. 
I checked the price of a taxi service from our ultimate UK destination, Portsmouth, to LCY and was quoted £108 each way (which was actually more expensive than the return fare for the flight). As a comparison LGW was quoted at £50 e.w. LHR at £60 e.w. and Bournemouth £50 e.w.(the big gotcha there is that only Ryanair service Malaga from there so for me, personally, it's a non-starter).

In response to *Aron*'s comment about baggage taking a long time to appear at GRX , I must say that we never found this to be the case (no pun intended)... When OH used to fly into GRX I used to monitor Granada Tower ATC and then watch out for the aircraft as it turned over Loja, walk out to my car, and take a steady drive down to the airport. (This was when all approaches were from the west). By the time I had parked up, she would be just emerging into the main concourse. Nowadays with only 5 aircraft in/out of the airport all day, they are never that busy!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

NickZ said:


> IIRC the free shuttle was to a train station? Which would be fine for me since I want to catch the train.


The train station is in one of the terminals and the free shuttle goes between terminals


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> Continuing the thread drift...!
> 
> Granada-London City-Granada using BA sounds good on paper but...
> 
> ...


LCY to Stratford then either the Central line or BR to North London, Essex, Suffolk, Norfolk which suits me fine, although I would probably hire a car at LCY since i'd want both South and North East Essex.

I stopped using Ryan when they pulled out of GRX because they wanted more subsidy to operate almost full flights and because of their pricing policies.


----------

